# Breeding ?



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

If i was to start breeding reds and was getting them little wouldnt i have to get them from 5 or 6 different location to prevent inbreeding.I cant bring myself to get a bunch from one spot.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

lewdog said:


> If i was to start breeding reds and was getting them little wouldnt i have to get them from 5 or 6 different location to prevent inbreeding.I cant bring myself to get a bunch from one spot.


Probably a good idea.I have gotten all my breeders from differnt location,but whats not to say the all have the same supplier.There is no way to know forsure,but its worth a try anyway.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

They have been so over bred, interbreeding is isn't a problem.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> They have been so over bred, interbreeding is isn't a problem.


That statement makes no sense to me. They are very inbred. My suggestion would be to get a bunch of wild reds and try to start the whole process over again. Seems like all the red belliies today are colorless, among other crapy traits that have been carried on from breeding captive reds so much. I think it would be great to see a new supplyer with first generation captive bred reds. We desperately need to get some better genetics than what has been around lately. SOOOO many stories about "When do they get color?", "why do they look like this?", etc. etc. I myself have started down the road of breeding wild reds to get some better genetics back around. I currently have 8 wild reds that I am sure to get a pair out of.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

yeah it dosnt really make sense.









I was just saying to lewdog that he doesn't have to worry about reds from the same batch having genetic defects if they breed.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Guess I'll soon have to get myself a shoal of 5" Wild Reds.
They aren't real hard to come in LFS's here in Ontario.


----------

